# What did you ask Santa for this year?



## Plasmech (Dec 14, 2009)

Thought this would be a fun post in the spirit of the holidays. Hope it's the right forum! What did you guys ask Santa for this year?

(I asked for a Petzl Vertex vent helmet to replace my cheapo Rockman "Gilligan" bucket.)


----------



## Treetom (Dec 14, 2009)

I asked Santa for a Sony Pov HD helmet cam. Santa, being a practical fellow, decided that wearing a $2800.00 camera in a tree was a little over the top, so the POV 1.5 is under the tree instead. Along with a Dolmar 7900. Looking for someone to mod the muffler: Suggestions here are welcome. Merry X-Mas!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 14, 2009)

Treetom said:


> I asked Santa for a Sony Pov HD helmet cam. Santa, being a practical fellow, decided that wearing a $2800.00 camera in a tree was a little over the top, so the POV 1.5 is under the tree instead. Along with a Dolmar 7900. Looking for someone to mod the muffler: Suggestions here are welcome. Merry X-Mas!



:censored:! thats how much them things cost!

Well, I guess vanity aint cheap. 

Just kidding.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 14, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> :censored:! thats how much them things cost!
> 
> Well, I guess vanity aint cheap.
> 
> Just kidding.



dang being a movie star is exspensive


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 14, 2009)

You can get a good POV cam for like $250. A great one for $600.

http://www.vio-pov.com/


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> You can get a good POV cam for like $250. A great one for $600.
> 
> http://www.vio-pov.com/



See, if I ever did that, then I'd have you gleaning all my tricks...what would be the point of that. I get enough of that hiring and firing all year.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 14, 2009)

looks like around 600.00 for everything you would need to record


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Thought this would be a fun post in the spirit of the holidays. Hope it's the right forum! What did you guys ask Santa for this year?
> 
> (I asked for a Petzl Vertex vent helmet to replace my cheapo Rockman "Gilligan" bucket.)



MS660. 

I was told that was a bit much for Santa. Apparently he's tapped out after getting Tom's list.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 14, 2009)

I musta been good this year, Santa brought me a new wood hauler:







Must not have had a lot of room in the sleigh for it and all the other gifts so he dropped it off early. Now if I could just talk someone into a set of rubber floor mats...


----------



## Treetom (Dec 14, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I musta been good this year, Santa brought me a new wood hauler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 14, 2009)

Branch Manager Grapple for my Bobcat. Haven't had many chances to use it but so far I love it. 'Welded a hitch receiver on the bottom and I don't even have to take the BM off to spot my tow behind lift or move my chipper around. Life's good.
Phil


----------



## RedlineIt (Dec 14, 2009)

By the size, shape and weight of the package, I'm getting a BigShot.



I'm good with a toss to about 40'. After that it's an adventure. And if I don't nail it in three shots, I just get worse and worse.

I recall one desperation shot, groundie standing behind me, a frenchman who suddenly came up with a damn near perfect Bob Eucker impression:

"Juuust a little outside."

I wanted to slap him down, but it broke the tension, got me back on track.

-----------------------------------------

If I'm right about the BigShot, my little Santa's going to get a bit more than cookies and milk this year...

RedlineIt


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I musta been good this year, Santa brought me a new wood hauler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW nice wood hauler she looks rugged... That truck is pretty nice too.*


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm thinking maybe I'm spoiled. Anything under a grand that I need or want for tree work I already have. No sense in asking Santa for a new chip truck or stump grinder 'cause I know I haven't been THAT good.

Maybe I should be asking ObamaClause for a new truck rather than Santa. He seems to be giving out a lot of free stuff this year...


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> I'm thinking maybe I'm spoiled. Anything under a grand that I need or want for tree work I already have. No sense in asking Santa for a new chip truck or stump grinder 'cause I know I haven't been THAT good.
> 
> Maybe I should be asking ObamaClause for a new truck rather than Santa. He seems to be giving out a lot of free stuff this year...



The only problem with that is to get ObamaClause gifts you have to give up your ability to do or think for yourself.


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 14, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I musta been good this year, Santa brought me a new wood hauler:
> 
> Must not have had a lot of room in the sleigh for it and all the other gifts so he dropped it off early. Now if I could just talk someone into a set of rubber floor mats...



How much wood can you fit in that teeny bed?

I see Missoula on the front of that rig. My sister lives out there, nice area.

Anyhow, congrats.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 14, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The only problem with that is to get ObamaClause gifts you have to give up your ability to do or think for yourself.



Don't even get me started on that scumbag...


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 14, 2009)

canopyboy said:


> How much wood can you fit in that teeny bed?
> 
> I see Missoula on the front of that rig. My sister lives out there, nice area.
> 
> Anyhow, congrats.



I'm more worried with getting turned around on goat trails/ mountain roads than what I can fit in the bed. Besides most of my wood will go in here:






And I actually live in western Washington. But you're right Missoula seemed like a nice area.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> You can get a good POV cam for like $250. A great one for $600.
> 
> http://www.vio-pov.com/



I have one of these coming. Gonna be a great thing to have with the quads i have. You could even use it for sawing with the different attachments it has. Its a lot cheaper then the Sony and I know a few people who have them and they are built like rock.

http://www.goprocamera.com/index.php?area=2&productid=30


----------



## madman39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dolmar 7900, stihl441,362, husky 372,346!!!!!:help:


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 14, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The only problem with that is to get ObamaClause gifts you have to give up your ability to do or think for yourself.



I can just here ole ObamaClause..."A new stump grinder? You'll chip your eye out kid..."

Maybe I should just ask him for a football or some tinker toys. 

Or free health care.


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 14, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I'm more worried with getting turned around on goat trails/ mountain roads than what I can fit in the bed. Besides most of my wood will go in here:



Ahh, gotcha. Should pull the trailer just fine then. As for turning on mountain roads, mine seems to have about a 1/4 mile turning radius. Makes for many-pointed turns and some wear on the bumpers (back into the cutbank, creep up to the edge, back into the bank, etc.)



wood4heat said:


> And I actually live in western Washington. But you're right Missoula seemed like a nice area.



It did say Missoula on the front, right? Long ways to go for a truck. 

Grew up in OR, lived in the Puget sound area for awhile. It's all better than where I'm at now. Maybe I should ask Santa for a good job out west again.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 14, 2009)

canopyboy said:


> It did say Missoula on the front, right? Long ways to go for a truck.



Yup it came from Missoula. Actually my wife and I flew out and drove it home. It was a great deal on the truck and an enjoyable drive home so I couldn't be happier about it.


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Dec 14, 2009)

Chipper Truck and Chipper is on the list. But as slow as this fall was I'll be lucky to get a good kick in the A$$. LOL


----------



## Treetom (Dec 14, 2009)

lawrencetreeman said:


> Chipper Truck and Chipper is on the list. But as slow as this fall was I'll be lucky to get a good kick in the A$$. LOL



 Things slowed down around here in November, too lawrencetreeman. Hang in there. And Merry X-Mas.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 14, 2009)

084. You never know, weird things happen to weird people.


----------



## WalterTreeCare (Dec 14, 2009)

an injury-free year


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Plas did you see this its not the Vent but at that price cut some holes in it and call it a day.

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=196&item=1017

Oh yeah with a little sand paper the Husky crap comes right off it.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 14, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hey Plas did you see this its not the Vent but at that price cut some holes in it and call it a day.
> 
> http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=196&item=1017
> 
> Oh yeah with a little sand paper the Husky crap comes right off it.



Cool beans man. Good advice. Mine is already under my in-law's tree I believe but someone on here could make use of that great advice.


----------



## ChipDoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hey Plas did you see this its not the Vent but at that price cut some holes in it and call it a day.
> 
> http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=196&item=1017
> 
> Oh yeah with a little sand paper the Husky crap comes right off it.



No way thats sweet deal. I actually picked up that exact helmet there,(Treestuff.com, aka Metro Arborist Supply) is 20 minutes from my house. Course when I bought it, it was still at the $69 dollar price As far as vented vs non my non vented has never bothered me in the heat, plus its rated for electrical protection where the vented is not. 

As far as santa, I asked him for "The Art and Science of Practical Rigging DVD and Book Set" By Ken Palmer and Rip Tompkins, Hopefully I will pick up some decent rigging knowledge.


----------



## prana360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Santa sure did come early here as well, picked up my new truck and chipper a few days before thanksgiving. I got an Isuzu FTR 16 yard chip box, 33' knuckle boom and a Vermeer BC1800XL with only 392 hours on it. Now I don't know what to get the wife, maybe a few yards of chips.....
By the way i will try to figure out how to post pics someday as well


----------



## prana360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Heres a pic of the new toys, hope it works


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 16, 2009)

prana360 said:


> Santa sure did come early here as well, picked up my new truck and chipper a few days before thanksgiving. I got an Isuzu FTR 16 yard chip box, 33' knuckle boom and a Vermeer BC1800XL with only 392 hours on it. Now I don't know what to get the wife, maybe a few yards of chips.....
> By the way i will try to figure out how to post pics someday as well



Very nice! I love the way my 1800 chews up trees but wish I had a bit more power than the 115hp JD provides. 150hp would be about right. What engine did you get with yours?

Nice chip truck too. I'd sure like to find something like that to pull my 1800. I miss the knuckleboom I sold a few years ago. It was nice to have around for picking small tree sections over houses, fences or landscaping. Mind my asking what that truck sent Santa back?


----------



## Treetom (Dec 16, 2009)

prana360 said:


> Heres a pic of the new toys, hope it works



Nice rig. Santa must really like you.


----------



## HitchC&L (Dec 16, 2009)

Optio W80 digital camera, I broke my last camera, and Ive been having to use my phone.

Some residential framing books

Another chain for the truck bed

Some more ratchet straps and hooks for my trailer

FISKARS 4lb axe

a hunting jacket

I think thats a pretty good well rounded list, something that covers every different area of stuff I like to do. Building, towing, wood cutting, hunting, and a camera to take pics of them all.


----------



## prana360 (Dec 16, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> Very nice! I love the way my 1800 chews up trees but wish I had a bit more power than the 115hp JD provides. 150hp would be about right. What engine did you get with yours?
> 
> Nice chip truck too. I'd sure like to find something like that to pull my 1800. I miss the knuckleboom I sold a few years ago. It was nice to have around for picking small tree sections over houses, fences or landscaping. Mind my asking what that truck sent Santa back?



Yea my 1800 has the JD 115hp too which is plenty for anything small / medium and a knuckle for larger logs. As for the truck santa got it from a friend and it was worth every bit of $30,000.


----------



## groundsmgr (Dec 17, 2009)

I asked for a now tree saw, my sthil 011 is on it's last leg. a dump truck and chipper as well.


Scotty


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 17, 2009)

HitchC&L said:


> Optio W80 digital camera, I broke my last camera, and Ive been having to use my phone.
> 
> Some residential framing books
> 
> ...



I have that hatchet, it's *real* nice.


----------



## got6ponies (Dec 17, 2009)

i asked for that "arborwear TRAX BELT" belt in the christmas baily's catalog



..........but so far i got a *orange* GB 20" bar and a ADIDAS climacool polo shirt


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 17, 2009)

*Muvi Micro DV Camcorder*


*Muvi Micro DV Camcorder *- YouTube video 

*Muvi Micro DV Camcorder *- mfr's website


----------



## DitchDr (Dec 19, 2009)

Nikion D300 ( love taking pics)
GPS for the truck
I Pod touch ( last one was run over by a lawn mower)
and new tires for the ATV


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 20, 2009)

A new one of these.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 20, 2009)

My list is rather short just get me a bag of Peanut M&M's and I am happy.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 20, 2009)

Realistically
- 6 days with the family
- Aluminum Spar Caps

Would be nice
- Used 066 or 660
- 200T

If I had a rich relative (NOT)
- Chip truck and chipper

Well that's my wish list - regardless I want to wish you all the vary best Christmas. Here's wishing you all the best in 2010 (I know it's early )


----------

